# Hello!



## Eosmek (Apr 1, 2018)

I recently had a mouse I got from a friend give birth unexpectedly so I found this website for helpful information! Thanks!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

